# Versa chuck problem



## OldWood (31 Mar 2009)

I've a 1 year old Versa chuck that came with a lathe I've bought. The guy was a metal turner and fancied trying wood and found he couldn't cope with it, so the chuck has had very little use.

The number 2 jaw (all number 2 jaws are the same) is tight in its groove in the chuck body, resulting in the operation of the key being heavy and slightly notchy. I can't see how this could be damage, and there's no signs of any, so I'm assuming some sort of original machining error - I don't think metal moves like wood!

Anybody got any suggestions - I'm thinking along the lines of a complete dismantlement and some gentle filing.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## TEP (31 Mar 2009)

Mornin' *Rob*. have you had a word with the guys at The Tool Post before you take a file to it. Never used one of these chucks, but have heard rumours of some slight problems with them. I think it would be worth giving them a ring first, then if you have to ease the movement I would try something very fine first in case you end up with a slack jaw carrier.

Personally I like the idea of the Versa Chuck, but can't warrant spending the cash out when I already have 2 Super Nova chucks.


----------



## cornucopia (31 Mar 2009)

ditto to tam's comments 
i'm sure Peter at the toolpost will help sort it out.


----------



## OldWood (31 Mar 2009)

Thanks guys; I did contact Peter in parallel and got a very full answer far quicker than I expected !

Seemingly some of the earlier chucks needed a bit of easing with a file and he's given me guidance and a picture on what to do. Good service.

Thanks for replying

Rob


----------



## wizer (31 Mar 2009)

Good news Rob. Please let us know how you get on


----------



## OldWood (31 Mar 2009)

All fettled and done (hey, that's defeated the spell checker!).

Some bog roll on the scroll and a square edged fine file along the chuck slots and a light rub over of the offending mounting jaws sees the whole thing screwing in and out smoothly now.

Seemingly the early ones required this wee tweak, which does explain why the seller of the lathe wasn't too enamoured with the Versa chuck. Time will tell if his opinion was wrong.

Rob


----------



## wizer (31 Mar 2009)

I'm agonising over which chuck to go for. Like Tam, i'd heard the rumours about the VersaChuck but I do like it's versatility. I'm torn.


----------



## TobyB (31 Mar 2009)

I have a Versachuck - and can't say best pleased by it - feels cruder to use than a SuperNova or a Patriot, not smooth to open-close, and I have had one disaster (that could have been a whole lot worse) when a jaw came out on the lathe ... there's no fixed stop at maximum opening, keep winding and the jaws come out ... that led to a shattered fruit bowl I was quite pleased with, but the missiles could have been very damaging.

I have relegated mine to having the big axminster button jaws permanently mounted (fetled with slips of paper to get them flat/uniplaner (don't know if they or the Versachuck jaws are the culprit) ... use the Patriot for everything else ...

Cheers

Toby


----------



## Turn It In (31 Mar 2009)

Hi All, 
Just read this thread and I too have a Versa chuck on the bowl lathe, I bought it new and have one set of jaw carriers that take the jaws that come with the chuck and also take the Axminster jaws and have picked further sets of them up off ebay. Another set of carriers has a set of home made nylon jaws and I have just bought a set of Vicmark jaw carriers to take the large reverse bowl jaws and this weekend I was tearing my hair with them as they did not run smooth at all. But that said the chuck seems very strong and as well made as you might expect for the price of an import. 
I have two Vicmark chucks and they are much smoother. 
As always you pays your money etc. I would not put anyone off the Versa chuck as it has many advantages for the price. 
Regards, 
Ian


----------



## Jenx (31 Mar 2009)

Tom ... when you come to get your chuck ...
With the Patriot or the Supernova, i'm sure I'm right in saying the jaw inserts are interchangeable between both...
( some of the other fellas may confirm this )

Not that I'm massively well-versed on the matter, but having been in a similar position a few months ago, ( When buying new lathe ), the choice I arrived at was 'either one or the other' .. as they seemed to be the most popular chucks around at the moment, both with excellent write-ups in various quarters, and both from 'reliable sources of manufacture'.

I think, well as far as I understand it, price is much of a muchness between the two.

I ended up going with the Patriot .. but really for no other reason that the place I was getting the lathe from, had one, plus the correct Insert on the shelf... which meant I could have it that day.
It could just as easy have been the Supernova.

As has been said elsewhere on many occasions... the Chuck isn't totally essential, but I would hate to be without one ! :wink: 
For me.. next to the lathe itself, its the most important bit of turning kit I have. :wink: 8) -- more so than any of the other tools / paraphanaelia.


----------



## TEP (31 Mar 2009)

I think a lot of folks go off at a tangent when trying to decide on a chuck.

IMO what you should be looking at is what you want the chuck for, ie; what do you anticipating holding on it. What you should be doing is looking at the available jaw sets then look at the chuck.

I liked the idea of the Versa chuck, but stayed with the Nova simply because I began years ago with the original Nova chuck that was operated with 2 lever bars. I already had about 4 jaw sets, so as soon as the Super Nova came out and I found out that it was fully compatible with all the old jaw sets it was no competition, I snatched one up.

Don't just look a the cost of the chuck. Look at the cost of the other jaw sets as well. Also if you ain't gonna turn monstrous bowls and platters, don't buy a monstrous chuck. Unless you want the kudos of 'mine's bigger than yours'. :twisted: :lol: :lol: 

After all, at the end of the day all you want is something to hold your work onto the lathe and let's face it if you get a dig-in on a top class chuck you can still rip the work off. Buy what you need, not what you just fancy the look of.


----------



## wizer (31 Mar 2009)

The only reason I was thinking about the Versa is you can use all the different types of jaws. But in an ideal world I like the look of either the Vicmarc or the OW Talon. They ain't cheap but that's not what I am after. I want something substantial that will last forever. Turning very large bowls and platters is probably my main goal, 2nd to hollow forms. That might be a year or three away but I might as well buy once.

So I'm not just keeping one eye on the Talon and Vicmarc for any offers and the other on my wallet


----------



## RATWOOD (1 Apr 2009)

TEP":25hmxgyo said:


> Personally I like the idea of the Versa Chuck, but can't warrant spending the cash out when I already have 2 Super Nova chucks.


only 2 chucks :shock: I got 6. 2 super nova's a nova a Versa Chuck and a T 9 Versa Chuck and multistar


----------

